# David Blaine to Hang Upside Down for 60 Hours



## Blue Tick (Sep 22, 2008)

David Blaine to Hang Upside Down for 60 Hours Despite Blindness Fears


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 22, 2008)

Guess we'll check back on Wed afternoon.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

I can find a lot to do with 60 hours awake with no obligations to work or school. Hanging upside down is not one of them. 

Yet, if it is a way to gather a crowd, START PREACHING THE LAW AND THE GOSPEL!


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 22, 2008)

How's he going to go to the bathroom?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 22, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> How's he going to go to the bathroom?



Depends...


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

just let it go and either arch your back or do a crunch, depending...


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 22, 2008)

From the article:



> Blaine stopped eating "about a week ago," he told Ripa, so that he won't have to go to the bathroom, other than using his catheter.



As my wife pointed out, one man's stupidity hardly qualifies as news.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 23, 2008)

*Busted!*

David Blaine Caught Taking Standing-Up Breaks


----------



## Ivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have an intelligent wife.



Reformed Baptist said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > How's he going to go to the bathroom?
> ...



Depends on what?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Sep 23, 2008)

The article I saw indicated that was intentional and planned from the beginning to reduce risk of blindness and other issues.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 23, 2008)

I intend to spend 60 hours eating a single baloney sandwich while sitting in a chair. Wanna watch?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

You selling tickets?


----------



## staythecourse (Sep 24, 2008)

What a non-event.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 25, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Solus Christus said:
> 
> 
> > From the article:
> ...



My Depends comment was a pun...you know, Depends..diapers for adults..


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw a bit of the end of it - the dive of death as it was touted. He didn't die. I think that is false advertising. He was just hanging upside down. My daughter does that all the time but I am not about to call the relatives over to watch her do it for two and a half days. 

Correct - what a non-event.


----------



## Matthew1034 (Sep 25, 2008)

This story is local to me, about 45 min away -- He was let down each hour for a medical checkup and a bathroom break.. hardly a 60 hour feat


----------

